# New in Milan : need advice on accommodation



## Espresso00 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello everyone! 
My fiancé and I just moved to Milan. We are in the process of finalizing our apartment. Our knowledge about neighborhood is very limited so I was hoping you guys can help.

My office is on Via Ugo Bassi (tram no 2,4, and 7. Bus 70).

The first apartment is near piazza Grimsci (Via Procaccini) --> only 1 bus no. 37 pass and then I can connect to tram no 7.

The second apartment is next to Metro Caiazzo --> I can take bus 90/92 and connect on tram 7. Or - I can take metro to Gerabaldi station and walk for 25 mins.

We like the area of apartment 1 better am not sure how reliable the bus and tram in Milan is. Caiazzo is quite busy and someone told me it is not safe on bus 90 and 92.

Anyone can please advise more details to help us making decision? Thank you


----------

